# Mavs in first place in the West



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not that it matters a whole lot at this point, but it's still nice  

It is also the second best start in franchise history.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Much better start than I expected, and looking at our 3 losses, there are 2 that shouldn't even be there ( NO, and SA.) As long as we keep grinding like this and get everyone back healthy, I don't see any reason we can't stay in the top 3 or 4 spots.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

That's great. Though this obviously won't last, I think we should have no problem winning the Division this year. The rest of the teams are playing mediocre really.

Can we consider this team a title contender?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think a healthy Mavs team is just as good as any other team to challenge the Lakers


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> i think a healthy Mavs team is just as good as any other team to challenge the Lakers


:wtf:


----------

